# 8mm mauser



## booger branch benelli (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to sporterise a turkish mauser. I want to take the barrel down to 18 1/2 inches,bolt handle turned down, peep sight mounted, and a front post and barrel band installed.  I have already cut the stock down and i am doing the wood work myself. I would love to see some pics or get some ideas from yall.  Some prices from some of you gun smiths would be great too. Just wanting to have a tuff backup camp gun for a reasonable price.


----------



## thomasr (Jan 21, 2010)

There used to be a Mauser sporter thread stickied at the top of this forum that told everything imaginable about sporterizing a Mauser.  Guess it got pulled.  You can go as simple or go as crazy as you want to when it comes to dressing up and retooling an old Mauser.  Here's a couple before and after picks of an old Yugo 24/47 I went a little hog wild on.  New Boyd's stock, barrel free floated, action bedded, drilled and tapped for scope, Bold 2.5-3 lbs trigger, traister styled safety, turned down the bolt.  I left it in 8mm, but got into re-loading for it so I could get the most out of the round.  It's now my favorite hunting rifle and I have no shortage of contemporary factory rifles.  If I recall correctly I have about $450-$475 in the entire setup.  I probably could have bought a very nice rifle and saved myself the trouble but I always wanted to do up a rifle "my way" and had a blast doing it.  I did everything but bend the bolt and D&T for scope.  I always have my eyes open for another donor Mauser for another project I have in mind.


----------



## Cknerr (Jan 21, 2010)

Each gun smith has their own prices, and what they are charging for does vary. Barrel work might include crown, cleaning, borescoping......

My crowning is a little pricey for example. Included is an 11 degree crown, the surface is polished, and the bore/muzzle is lapped. I don't leave anything off to help the price either. Other smiths don't always do all that, so should  give you a better price (I hope). Granted all that is not needed on every rifle and pistol. Just my way of doing things.  -other areas of gunsmithing are the same.

Do you have a budget in mind? This could get pricey in a hurry!  Knowing what budget to work in, folks might be able to help you figure out where is best to spend the dollars. (that oughta start a fight!  )

Chris


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jan 21, 2010)

I just want a good workin rifle.  I love the old mauser actions and would like to do a real project one day.  I would like to make it into a manlecher mauser, chambered in 45-70.  For now i just want to have the barrel cut down and to have and 11 degree crown on the muzzel.  Not trying to make a bench rifle just a good sporter to use and to get some use out of an old classic that is just sitting in the corner.


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 22, 2010)

here are two of my 98s  both are 1909 Argintine  Mausers the first one in 7mm rem mag and the second in .338 win mag I have 3 more 1909 actions and 2 small ring 98 mausers I want to rebarrel  and customize...the possibilities are unlimited and they make fine shooting rifles. with a little time and paitence.I would look at a boyds stock ..it will give the turk mauser a whole new look..that is the cool thing about the mausers ..you fix them up anyway you want ...go big or small


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 22, 2010)

here is a arisaki I played with .I used the original stock on this one ..just added some foreend caps and lengthening  the stock with maple old wood because the stock was just too short for me (6'6) ..kind of crude but it shoots good


----------

